

Can't find a link, please help (from here) - ChronoGawd

There was a post about this guy that had his website stolen 4 times by some random companies, and it was like "I've gotten my website stolen 5 times and I'm sick of it" or something. And some of the website people were designers. I never got around to reading the post and I really wanted to. Anyone remember that post/link to blog?
======
gus_massa
Is it this?

I’m Tired Of Companies Ripping off our site, So I’m Calling Them Out
(andresmax.com)

423 points, 7 days ago, 285 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5165016>

